
Ask HN: How you you handle the passage of time? - andreisbc
I just realised that my last 5 years just flew without notice. How do you get the most out of your days? How do you manage to slow time down?
======
downshun
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_dilation](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_dilation)

